# Archery Clubs



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all! I was wondering how I could find out about any local archery clubs. I am in Pleasant Grove and am excited to start practicing with my bow! Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

UBA might have a list. I haven't been on their site in awhile.
Datus Archery has a list of all the shoots and who is sponsoring them. That gives a pretty good idea of the different clubs.
I think Timpanogas Archers are closest to you. Could be wrong though.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Timp archers is just around the corner from you. They have a great outdoor range. They have a great upcoming outdoor 3-d shoot on the 16th of April.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Where's timp archery at?? And how do I sign up. I also live in pleasant grove and would love to get out and do some shooting. I can only get 30 if I'm lucky at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.timparchers.com/about-us/
The range is near the mouth of Provo Canyon.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Bdub, I am also in Pleasant Grove. I don't shoot at a club, but I have a buddy with a farm that let's me shoot over at his place. We can get out to 120yds.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is the UBA page for you. 
http://www.utahbowmen.org/UBA-affiliates


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Timp is a great range for sure. If you want to check it out the field league just started and is open to the public. They shoot Thursday nights and the gate usually opens at 5:00.


----------

